# Autoworld Super lll cars?



## tazman052186 (Oct 19, 2005)

I have an Autoworld super lll cars. Picked it up last week. As I was running it today it got really slow. Took the body off and seen two tiny silver screws sticking out that werent before I ran it. I screwed them back it and it went right back to being fast. Has anyone else had these come out on them while running the car(or am I the only one with one of these)? 

The link it the car I have.
http://www.autoworldstore.com/p-380-super-iii-2005-mustang-gt-translucent-orange-first-lap.aspx


What do I do to fix the screws from coming out?


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

they are set screws, they hold the brushes and springs in the brush tube!
I think the guys that use brush tube set screws use a tiny dab of purple loctite to stop the screws from moving from the vibration


----------



## tazman052186 (Oct 19, 2005)

I knew what they where for just didnt know that they work them selfs loose lol. Why would I use purple instead of blue. I want to be able to change things if needed.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

key word is I think!
I use set screw a million years ago!
now i use slottech bigfoot brush system and rubber bands

But I have used purple in the past, but 1 little little little dot and I could unscrew them when I wanted to.

But I could not remember which had the lest grip

I do use green to keep the barrels from moving in the chassis


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

check here but get your hip-waders on. 

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=213594&highlight=super+3+issues


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

As for loctite, purple is designated for small screws, blue is removable. I have used both I know the purple will attack some plastics. 

Boosted


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

One touch of clear nail polish applied with a toothpick worked perfect for me. Be sure and get them adjusted correctly first.

Since we are discussing Super III cars, did anyone ever make available replacement pickups?

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

I agree nail polish works great as a small screw loctite, you will get the weirdo look from the cashier if you cant get the Ms's to buy it for you.

Boosted


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

*or...*

Use a pair of pliers and lightly deform the threads of the screw. That small amount of friction will hold the screw firmly in place.


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

LDThomas said:


> Use a pair of pliers and lightly deform the threads of the screw. That small amount of friction will hold the screw firmly in place.


Sounds like LD can't get the misses to buy him nail polish!!


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

LeeRoy98 said:


> Sounds like LD can't get the misses to buy him nail polish!!


Nail polish, like Loctite, is an insulator. Be my guest! :wave:

Besides, the nail polish clashes with my eye shadow. :freak:


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Clear nail polish clashes with your eye shadow? How can something clear clash with anything? I agree with LeeRoy98 sounds like an excuse :tongue:


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

plymouth71 said:


> How can something clear clash with anything?


The glare is blinding!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Bump for Hittman..


----------

